# Corner finisher



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there lads/Lasses
Tell me who has Tomg's corner finisher that was going out for testing?
And what is the results on the test of it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if your talking the angle applicator , I sent it to Justme, a long with the bead applicator to test out.

So if that's what you meant, Bug Justme if you want to try them.

He's still got to put up his review yet:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> if your talking the angle applicator , I sent it to Justme, a long with the bead applicator to test out.
> 
> So if that's what you meant, Bug Justme if you want to try them.
> 
> He's still got to put up his review yet:yes:


 Its his new corner finisher with the plastic body!!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Corner Finisher*

Vanman, the thread went dead after my last post asking who wanted to be first for the tool test:
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/vote-here-2453/index7/#post43680

Our factory is closed for the Christmas break - let me know if you want to get the idea rolling in 2012.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> Vanman, the thread went dead after my last post asking who wanted to be first for the tool test:
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/vote-here-2453/index7/#post43680


Oops. Sorry about that, Tom. Too many weeks working 7 days a week the last while and I missed your comment on that other thread. If you still want, I'll PM you my address.


----------

